# where to get good quality custom aquariums?



## Fishybuisness (May 2, 2020)

Hello, so i'm looking for a place that makes really good custom rimless aquariums. i would prefer not to deal with cleair aquariums, because of their reviews and suggestions. are there any good places to get a large custom made rimless aquarium in vancouver? thanks for any input!


----------

